
Wordpress is going AMP by default - onion2k
https://twitter.com/AMPhtml/status/963443140005957632
======
onion2k
Called it.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16312536](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16312536)

Previous discussion about Google dedicating a team to accelerating Wordpress
development -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16311918](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16311918)

~~~
biggodoggo
And I bet Google's team will magically stop "accelerating" wordpress after
this change is implemented... They are really pushing AMP hard

